

Toyota Mirai; Fuelcell for the masses - wattengard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ6zhWJaBgo

======
billconan
well, I really support clean technologies. But can they look a bit prettier?

Prius is already kind ugly, and then this thing ...

